# Need a Contract Pad Printer in the Pacific Northwest



## GOUSA (Aug 12, 2013)

Need a Contract Pad Printer (WA,OR or ID) to print on an acrylic product. 



Dimensions of product: 4" x 4" x 1.5".
Transparent
Similar to a brochure holder.
1-color


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you located?.....I think these folks do contract pad printing:

iClick, Inc.3931 1st Ave S
Seattle, WA 98134
800-456-9177


----------



## ARTMITCH (Dec 10, 2015)

We are a contract pad printer for 27 years. All though we are in manitoba, canada we do work into the usa. If the product is made in the usa than nafta agreement means no duty or taxes into canada so the only drawback is freight.
All we need is a picture of the item, quantity and the artwork in vector format, corel (.cdr) or adobe illustrator (.ai) and we are please to quote on any product. We send back a virtual proof along with a quote before anything happens.
Let me know if we can be of help.
Art


----------

